# Hulk Hogans Height



## Lee Delroy (Oct 29, 2005)

I have seen Hulk Hogan wrestle in my home town back in 1990 and he was no taller than 6'3". So this was back when he was still in his WWF prime like most of us know him from and there is no way he was ever 6'8". I think many people don't realize how tall 6'8" really is?. I went to school with a guy who was 6'9" and he was huge. Hogan was no where near his height. As a matter of fact when I saw Andre the Giant twice back in the late 80's, Andre was not even 6'9" either. Andre at best was around 6'6" to 6'7". Maybe in Andre's prime he might have scatched 6'8". People need to realize this is the reason wrestling fakes their true heights. Say for example: If you were actually wanting to make people believe Andre was indeed 7'4", then you would need to adjust every other wrestlers height to make it look more real. So if they were billing Hulk Hogan as a 6'8" to 6'10" range, then Andre would indeed look like he was over 7 foot tall on T.V. So if we say that Hogan was really only 6'3", then that would put Andre around 6'7" maybe even 6'8" at his prime. Some people say how big Andre looked around other regular wrestlers, but most wrestlers are of avergae height. I am 5'11" and the average wrestler is around my height. So if you take some who is under 6 foot tall, then have them standing beside a 6'7", 500 pound man with a giant head like Andre, then you get the effect of what T.V. portray's them to be. Andre will still be a Giant always and he is still my favorite wrestler of all time.....Long Live The Eighth Wonder Of The World!!.


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

He is My Uncle and I can tell you he is 6'11 but when he was younger he was 7'2


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought Mean Gene was 6'3" making Hogan plenty taller, but I've never been next to Hogan in person. I knew a guy who was 6'8" but he was only 175 pounds.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2005)

jesus!!  6'8" and only 175lbs....he must have looked ridiculous!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 29, 2005)

i'm just wondering but isn't this suppose to be in open chat or sports and not in raining section?


----------



## LAM (Oct 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> jesus!!  6'8" and only 175lbs....he must have looked ridiculous!



same stats as Weird Harold from Fat Albert !


----------



## Lee Delroy (Oct 29, 2005)

Hulk Hogan has just been busted for drugs, now he is going to be changing his personna to 'Coke' Hogan........


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 30, 2005)

Lee Delroy said:
			
		

> I have seen Hulk Hogan wrestle in my home town back in 1990 and he was no taller than 6'3". So this was back when he was still in his WWF prime like most of us know him from and there is no way he was ever 6'8". I think many people don't realize how tall 6'8" really is?. I went to school with a guy who was 6'9" and he was huge. Hogan was no where near his height. As a matter of fact when I saw Andre the Giant twice back in the late 80's, Andre was not even 6'9" either. Andre at best was around 6'6" to 6'7". Maybe in Andre's prime he might have scatched 6'8". People need to realize this is the reason wrestling fakes their true heights. Say for example: If you were actually wanting to make people believe Andre was indeed 7'4", then you would need to adjust every other wrestlers height to make it look more real. So if they were billing Hulk Hogan as a 6'8" to 6'10" range, then Andre would indeed look like he was over 7 foot tall on T.V. So if we say that Hogan was really only 6'3", then that would put Andre around 6'7" maybe even 6'8" at his prime. Some people say how big Andre looked around other regular wrestlers, but most wrestlers are of avergae height. I am 5'11" and the average wrestler is around my height. So if you take some who is under 6 foot tall, then have them standing beside a 6'7", 500 pound man with a giant head like Andre, then you get the effect of what T.V. portray's them to be. Andre will still be a Giant always and he is still my favorite wrestler of all time.....Long Live The Eighth Wonder Of The World!!.


Again your wrong as usual. Hulks real name is Terry. Mr. Hogan was 6' 7" tall when he joined the WWF. I'm sure now he has probably loss an inch do to age. 


Tough


----------



## musclepump (Oct 30, 2005)

Terry Bollea... if that were my real name, and I was that big, I'd choose Hulk Hogan too


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2005)

5'1


----------



## clemson357 (Oct 30, 2005)

Lee Delroy said:
			
		

> I think many people don't realize how tall 6'8" really is?



I think many people don't realize what a question mark is.


----------



## Lee Delroy (Oct 30, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I think many people don't realize what a question mark is.


 I didn't type this out, it was copied from another website.


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 30, 2005)

who cares?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

he is 6'5.


----------

